# The Real Maverick



## MIflyer (Jul 17, 2022)

From Taskandpurpose.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dimlee (Jul 30, 2022)

Another thread with a link to a good video.


Secrets of a Soviet MiG Killer


----------

